# dahil sa prend ko sa UK nag whatsapp ako ahihi



## sim.nyper

Could anyone help me to get a translation of this sentence in English. "Dahil sa prend ko sa UK nag whatsapp ako ahihi". 

Thanks


----------



## Pertinax

I think that this is the equivalent (in casual English) of:
_ Because of my friend from the UK, I was like "What's up?" (hehe)._

dahil sa = because of
prend ko = my friend
sa UK = in the UK
nag whatsupp ako = my reaction was "What's up"
ahihi = (onomatopeic giggling)

It's interesting that the phrase "What's up" has been pressed into service as a verb by the realis-prefix "nag".


----------



## abardam

It could be a possibility that "whatsapp" is referring to the application. In this case,



Pertinax said:


> nag whatsupp ako = my reaction was "What's up"



becomes something like, "I installed/started using Whatsapp"


----------



## epistolario

I agree with Pertinax, except for the translation of the Whatsapp part, which I don't know either. If it's an application for gadgets, then abardam is correct.


----------



## françanglish

Because of my friend in the UK, I joined/installed Whatsapp (which as others suspected, is indeed a smartphone app similar to Skype).


----------



## captain_bukol

Because of my friend from/in the UK, I started using WhatsApp. *giggling*


----------

